# Cambridge Autogleam: Ferrari Enzo Correction Detail - Full Write Up and Video



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Hello. My name is Nathan Willits and I run Cambridge Autogleam. Since I was last a supporter on Detailing World I've got married and moved to Leigh-on-sea (nr Southend) in Essex.

I still work on a mobile basis and regularly work around Cambridgeshire, Buckinghamshire, Kent, Surrey, East Sussex etc and on a rare occasion I get a nice local job actually in Essex :driver:

I also have use of indoor premises in Cambridge and Tring and I'm looking for a suitable space in Leigh on Sea so if you don't have your own garage you can drop you car at one of these locations.

You can keep up with my work on various social media sites. A follow or a like would be appreciated. There are also over 290 cars in my online portfolio now so have a browse and see what I've been up too in the years since I was last on Detailing World.

Website:  Latest Video:  Previous Writeup: 

  
and now on instgram.​*
Hello again.

I've finally finished going through all the photos and video from this detail. Not sure I'll do a write up this in depth every time simply down to the time it takes to put together but here we go....

We arrived at 7:45am (having left home at 6am) to be greeted with a rather wonderful sight. (and yes that is the plate it drives around on  )










This particular Enzo is one of the original UK cars and has been owned from new by this customer. Its covered around 18000 miles in 10 years which is fairly high for a car of this type. Its usual aesthetic maintenance consists of being dry dusted even after a short drive and an occasional Autoglym super resin hand polish so it was well due a bit of pampering.

I should also say that this isn't quite a 'Full Correction' detail. We basically had 2 days to complete everything so rather than chase every single mark I opted for one harder cut polish to get the worst out and then refine. So view it as more of an extreme enhancement detail.

As well as document the detail with photographs, I've made a video covering almost everything that was done. There are no captions to distract you and its set to some (IMO) funky music so please take time to have a look






As usual I started off with the wheels. The tyres, wheel face and barrel was soaked with Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner. I still find this an excellent product for getting road grim and old dressings off the tyres and its perfectly safe to use regularly without discolouring brake components while still giving enough cleaning power to easily clean mild brake dust build up.










The arches were sprayed with All Purpose Cleaner and rinsed and then the arch and wheel were sprayed with Autoglym tar and glue remover and dissolved tar spots were wiped off with a microfibre towel.










I did try Autofinesse Iron out on the wheels but there was zero contamination so nothing to really photograph.

The car was then covered with foam to start softening any dirt and to start help strip any protection / fillers from the paint.




























.. and after a few minutes this was rinsed off. Remember at this point you are washing the dirt off, not just the foam, so work slowly and methodically coving all of the car.



















Then it was shampooed with Auto Finesse lather and a two bucket method (one bucket with clean soapy water and one to agitate your mitt in once you have cleaned a section before picking up new clean shampoo... for those that don't know)



















At this stage I also covered the lower panels with tar remover and then iron out and neither showed any signs of contamination so It was rinsed again and dried down ready for polishing.










Now.. red isn't the easiest colour to capture defects so out of the hundreds of photos I took, these were the best ones.










Not TOO bad but it can certainly be improved. Thankfully in a way the paint was extremely hard so starting with the softest combination I had and working up it took me all the way to Meguiars D300 on a Meguiars microfibre pad before any progress was made. This was then refined with Menzerna 203s on a Chemical guys hex-logic pad... and this was the result by way of a 50/50 photo



















You can see more before and after shots in the video.

Polishing was done with the Flex 3401 VRG and a Kestrel DAS-6 Power Plus polisher.





































After each section was complete, the panel was wiped down with Gtechniq PW to removed polishing oils and give a true idea of the actual correction. This was down after both the compounding stage and the refining stage.










I should probably introduce Matteo at this point. He has been my apprentice for a while now and is a very fast learner and hard worker. While I was getting on with the correction work he was busy cleaning the interior, engine bay and other little bits around the car.

Interior was vacuumed and all surfaces cleaned with Wolfs interior cleaner. Leather was later conditioned with Autoglym Leather Balm










Door shuts and interior carbon was polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong (my new favourite product). Again with more time I'd have liked to properly machine polish these areas but this had to do for now.










Wheels were sealed with Wolfs Rim Guard and tyres dressed with Car Pro PERL










Satin black parts such as the diffuser were cleaned and protected with products from the Swissvax Opaque range










The exhausts were given a quick polish with Autoglym metal polish. Due to the backbox being removed there wasn't a big silencer to polish in the engine bay unlike other details you may have seen 










Engine carbon was all polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong as was the glass window leading into the cabin and the underside of the engine cover glass










Back to the paint work now and once all the polishing was finally complete and everything had been thoroughly wiped down with the panel wipe, a coat of Vintage wax was applied...










...and buffed off



















And that just about sums it up.. There now follows quite a few photos of the finished car from various similar angles  Enjoy.





























































































































































































































































Thanks for looking.. I'll be seeing this car again as I've been booked to return to look after some of his other cars...










Nathan


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I want that garage!

Brilliant work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wow. Stunning work Nathan, been a pleasure to follow on twitter for a while now.

Your shots are some of the best i've seen for conveying true life likeness. Impressive photgraphy to do that. Nice to see a detailer use some different products and Vintage being rolled out. A true classic for a true classic.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

What a dream! Awesome mate!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning. What an amazing car to work on.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow :argie: awesome work & write up :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great write up lovely images and a tremendous job done.
Could I ask you about Werkstat Prime Strong as I also use the Acrylic Kit from PB.
You mention that you used it to polish and protect and yet I though the Prime was a paint cleaner, whereas the Jet and Glos were the polishers......so did you use all 3 products.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Great write up lovely images and a tremendous job done.
> Could I ask you about Werkstat Prime Strong as I also use the Acrylic Kit from PB.
> You mention that you used it to polish and protect and yet I though the Prime was a paint cleaner, whereas the Jet and Glos were the polishers......so did you use all 3 products.
> Thanks
> Dave


Prime has some sort of sealant properties. We used to use it on glass all the time, as did Polished Bliss, Jim @WD etc.

Great product.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Supoerb


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome car, great write up and great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

You don't see many of those around Tescos. 

Great work on a fantastic car. Well written report too.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Wow. Stunning work Nathan, been a pleasure to follow on twitter for a while now.
> 
> Your shots are some of the best i've seen for conveying true life likeness. Impressive photgraphy to do that. Nice to see a detailer use some different products and Vintage being rolled out. A true classic for a true classic.


Thank you.

I think the photography may be more luck than judgement  OK its a nice ish camera and lens and I'd like to think I know how to compose a nice photo but I just click away with little thought to lighting etc.



camerashy said:


> Great write up lovely images and a tremendous job done.
> Could I ask you about Werkstat Prime Strong as I also use the Acrylic Kit from PB.
> You mention that you used it to polish and protect and yet I though the Prime was a paint cleaner, whereas the Jet and Glos were the polishers......so did you use all 3 products.
> Thanks
> Dave


Yes as someone else pointed out its a bit of an all in one product so will clean and lay down a protective layer in one go. Ideal for door shuts and interior panels etc.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> You don't see many of those around Tescos.
> 
> Great work on a fantastic car. Well written report too.


Thank you (and everyone else). Its not a quick thing making the videos and arranging the write ups so its nice to have them appreciated.

Looks like we might have another Enzo booked in soon and over the next few weeks I've got a few more special cars lined up


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great effort/results in 2 days fella:thumb:

Enzo's & F40's may well be poster cars for some & are obviously a good steer but I don't particularly enjoy machining them:buffer:..each to their own


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> Great effort/results in 2 days fella:thumb:
> 
> Enzo's & F40's may well be poster cars for some & are obviously a good steer but I don't particularly enjoy machining them:buffer:..each to their own


Oh i agree. Very difficult angles and so many elements to get right. Nice cars like this are always a good showcase for what your company can do though. TBH I had just as much fun detailing a shed of a porsche 996 cab a while ago. It was in a hell of a state so enjoyed the turn around from a simple protection detail.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello. day off today (thanks to pulling a LATE one last night to finish rather than having to go back today for half a day).. You can see what car that was on our FB or Twitter page.. 

Just completing another write up and catching up on various forum posts..

Surprised no one mentioned this photo from the bottom of the write up.










Who can guess what cars are there under the covers


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

There is an F40 and a 458 in there, possibly a 512 TR and maybe a 575, F50 as well?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Amazing job a d a fantastic write up. I feel like I was there watching :lol:
You say the silencer was removed from the exhaust but there's no video/sound clip  we need to hear this thing! Haha


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ian D said:


> There is an F40 and a 458 in there, possibly a 512 TR and maybe a 575, F50 as well?


Close.

no 458 or 575.

The F40 (thats easy as its uncovered) F50 and 512 TR (good spot on that one) are correct.

3 down.. 3 still to guess


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

scratcher said:


> Amazing job a d a fantastic write up. I feel like I was there watching :lol:
> You say the silencer was removed from the exhaust but there's no video/sound clip  we need to hear this thing! Haha


Good point. I'll make sure to capture some when I'm back there.


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

I really enjoy your write ups


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Close.
> 
> no 458 or 575.
> 
> ...


Right ok, looks like a 360 then, others I don't think I will guess at, otherwise I can just list some model numbers, and that's cheating!!

Great right up, Enzo, F40 and F50 are my favourites, well unless there is a 288 GTO sat in there which could be a possibility based on the nature of the others, so call that my next guess!

360 and a 288 GTO


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Well, I can see at least an F40 and an F50 in that garage. Nice.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ian D said:


> Right ok, looks like a 360 then, others I don't think I will guess at, otherwise I can just list some model numbers, and that's cheating!!
> 
> Great right up, Enzo, F40 and F50 are my favourites, well unless there is a 288 GTO sat in there which could be a possibility based on the nature of the others, so call that my next guess!
> 
> 360 and a 288 GTO


Ok so you got 360, f50, f40 and the 512

The others are a 430 spider and a 550 barchetta.

The 550 and 360 were only really bought to aid the purchase of the enzo.. although its a beautiful spec 550 barchetta and he says prices seem to be rising so it didn't work out too bad in the end.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Cant wait to see the rest of them when you hopefully get asked to give them a once over!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ian D said:


> Cant wait to see the rest of them when you hopefully get asked to give them a once over!


you shouldn't have long to wait 










Finished this late last night.. just need to sort the pics and make a quick video now..


----------



## thebear0289 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fantastic job!


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

what a dream, what a car!

nice to see the use of autoglym products for cars such as this!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning work, unusual to see a pro on here using Autoglym products, love the video


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ocdetailer said:


> Stunning work, unusual to see a pro on here using Autoglym products, love the video


And what's wrong with Autoglym? 

Sensible price. 25l containers and they do the job effectively and safely.

I haven't actually used it in a while but I still maintain super resin is one of the best all in one polishes. I've just decided I don't care if it's got a bad name. I've got a shed full of fancy named products that weren't half as good as some of the "cheaper" products out there.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Watched the video like 5 times but keep forgetting to comment. Seriously impressive work, results speak for themselves. 

Can't wait to see the write up for the F40!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jord said:


> Watched the video like 5 times but keep forgetting to comment. Seriously impressive work, results speak for themselves.
> 
> Can't wait to see the write up for the F40!


Thank you.

I don't have quite as much footage or photos of the f40 but I will try to get round to doing a write up soon.

Also got a write up of a nice jag to complete as well


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Awesome job... Always wondered what Chris Martin did when he wasn't singing with Coldplay...



Mak.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Makalu said:


> Awesome job... Always wondered what Chris Martin did when he wasn't singing with Coldplay...
> 
> 
> 
> Mak.


HAHA. I always get told I either look like him or Peter Crouch. Personally I dont see it though.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, absolutely stunning!!

I wish I had his garage


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

Just WOW


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Wowzers


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!
Fantastic car!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you.

Reminds me I have loads of write ups and videos to create.

XJ220, F40, f50, Bentley Conti Supersports, F-Type R Coupe


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Reminds me I have loads of write ups and videos to create.
> 
> XJ220, F40, f50, Bentley Conti Supersports, F-Type R Coupe


XJ220 :argie: pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Great work on a top top motor!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

nichol4s said:


> XJ220 :argie: pics or it didn't happen


Sorry... miles behind on write ups... there were pics on my Facebook page though


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

I think this Enzo needs a clean.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Reanimation said:


> I think this Enzo needs a clean.
> 
> The Ferrari Enzo WRC - YouTube


Ha.. I did actually email them but no reply


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Stunning!


----------

